
Sex robots may cause psychological damage - harambae
https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-51330261
======
allovernow
Yeah, and porn leads to rape, rock music leads to devil worship, violent games
lead to school shootings...

This has "politicized moral panic" written all over it.

------
Cheyana
DON’T DATE ROBOTS!

